# Chafing



## sandsarita

Alright ladies, here's a bit of an embarassing question but thought I would see if you have any advice here as it is definitely needed. As the days are getting hotter and more humid, I am having issue with chafing around my under wear and "lady parts" (not sure what terms this forum will allow you to say). It's not bad if I only have one horse to ride, but the days where I'm on multiple horses let's just say it gets painful, to the point where it hurts to walk and then ride the next couple of days. Some people have even commented on me looking "sore" thinking it was all muscles - little do they know it was only a small portion of it. I'm making sure I have cotton underwear on and getting out of the breeches and cleaning and drying off as soon as possible, but thought I would see if you have any ideas on prevention and/or treatment. Thanks in advance.

Oh, and it's not a problem in the cooler weather - only when it gets hot and sweaty.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Dressage Extensions Product Detail

You can also buy padded bike shorts, but they don't really pad the right areas, but they still help. If you don't like the padding, there are a lot of underwears actually made for equestrians that can really help. Ovation makes nice ones. Dressage Extensions is really great to order from too.
And diaper rash creme!!


Good luck!


----------



## corinowalk

Either try cornstarch that you can buy at the grocery store or baby powder even helps. I know tractor supply sells "Anti-Monkey-Butt" powder that helps alot with the chafing. I know whatcha mean girl...I get a bit um...sore on occasion. Its just the wet skin rubbing on wet clothes.


----------



## outnabout

Oh, so I am not the only one! I've been riding 4-5 days a week this summer, and developed the same problem. Went to the drugstore and looked for... what was that stuff called?... talcum powder! It was way on the bottom shelf and only 2 brands because I don't think anyone uses it anymore. I was thinking it is the first time my bottom has been powdered since I was in diapers! LOL


----------



## Eliz

OR, maybe its your riding position. 
"Ride like a man." < Thats advice from a trainer once. It means roll back on your seat boned, don't put much pressure on your public bone. If you were a guy, you would NOT want to put any pressure up there


----------



## ponyboy

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Dressage Extensions Product Detail


I was going to suggest wearing men's boxer briefs, but you would probably like these better :lol:


----------



## Strange

...er, as much as I feel awkward saying this, I just wear a thong. 
But if you're not comfortable wearing one it would probably distract you more.


----------



## sandsarita

Thanks for the ideas ladies. I have some of the talcum powder stuff that is supossed to absorb moisture for the ride, and some Desitin cream for afterwards in case it doesn't work. I looked and the high is 102 tomorrow, so I will be needing it.

I tried some different types of underwear with very poor results when riding, both the brief/boy shorts type and the thong. It wasn't pretty. Off the horse fine, but riding, nope. And Eliz - if I sat that far back on my seat bones, my trainer would boot me from South Austin to North Dallas in a second. I have that habit from riding the reining, roping, and barrel horses growing up, and when relaxed I sit back on my tail bone - a habit she is trying to break.


----------



## margareth184

I use a product called Jellypantz... it is a gel pad in a pair of underwear and it totally cushions you and you don't have any chafing. Its kindof weird cuz the gel goes right against your body, but it really works and it doesn't cause any problems.


----------



## smrobs

I also have that problem. Long hours on a hot day riding multiple horses in jeans. Baby powder has been my saving grace (though it only lasts so long when you are sweating faster than you can drink LOL). Of course, me riding in a roughout saddle probably doesn't exactly help since my jeans stick to it ;p.


----------



## Regan7312

glad to see i am not the only one who this happens too..it happened to me so bad the other day i was walking funny lol : /..and wearing a um...thong..lol..has nothing to do with it because that is all i wear and i still get chaffed..lol. sorry if this is t.m.i. :lol:


----------



## franknbeans

Well ladies, I have not had this issue, but I do know friends who do use that Monkey Butt powder and swear by it!


----------



## VelvetsAB

_I buy sports underwear for riding and soccer. Its made for sweaty girl parts. I just get them at La Senza, which is a spin off Victoria Secret apparently. Depending when you get them and which ones you get, you can do 3 for $20 or 5 for $25. Cotton ones are normally 5/25_


----------



## MissH

LOL...two answers. 

One - http://shopmamarazzi.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/spanx.jpg
A "Spanx like product" like that. It doesn't move at all while you are riding and hugs your body, so you don't get "excess fabric" going all over the place if you get my drift. I suggest this to everyone - I rarely have an issue. It's only the days where it's too hot and I decide not to wear it that I have an issue. It needs to be a slinky like material too - all of this cotton BS will just get wet form perspiration and then turns into one big chafing mess. 

Two - Gold Bond Products
Gold Bond medicated powder underneath the shorts you just put on above. 


It is what it is, but it works and you can take that to the bank! LOL!


----------



## alliemoore87

*Anti Monkey Butt is a yes*

​


corinowalk said:


> Either try cornstarch that you can buy at the grocery store or baby powder even helps. I know tractor supply sells "Anti-Monkey-Butt" powder that helps alot with the chafing. I know whatcha mean girl...I get a bit um...sore on occasion. Its just the wet skin rubbing on wet clothes.


Saw this comment above and have to say I do use this. The butt sweat/chafing problem is embarrassing but worth talking about so we can just get rid of it by using methods that actually work. Talc powder was suggested in the thread as well but with all the connections to cancer in women, it's not worth messing with. Lady Anti Monkey Butt's formula doesn't have talc in it so you can be sure it's safe. It also has calamine and keeps me moisturized. I've also changed the materials I wear for clothing when riding, gotta be careful it's nothing that will rub uncomfortably. Also have to make sure it's breathable materials because if it traps the sweat it only makes it worse.


----------



## QtrBel

Caldasene or Calamine Powder are two others that work well. Can't always get Lady's Anti Monkeybutt except at Christmas here.


----------



## tinyliny

this thread is 7 years old! 

I'd steer clear of baby powder/talc. it has carcinogenic qualities.


----------



## QtrBel

I noticed that after I answered.


----------

